# Rocky Mountain VS. Kona



## freeriderdeluxe (Jul 4, 2007)

Just wondering from your guys personal experience which has better overall quality(design, workmanship, handeling, etc...)

Thanks


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I dont like either of the brands.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

They're both great. I have more experience on kona's. 

Rocky Mountain are hand made in canada
Kona are made in taiwan. 

Kona's new D.O.P.E. system is pretty cool though. 

For me, I would have a really hard time deciding. But I would probably just go RM due to country of origin.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

i ride a completely tricked out stinky, but man would i love to get my hands on an rmx. i think rockymountain si gonna be better made, and desgined. well i take that back that new linkage/desgin kona has is sickkk. but konas are gonna be cheaper. what bikes are u comparing between the 2 companies


----------



## freeriderdeluxe (Jul 4, 2007)

basicly im comparing the RMX's to the stinkys and stabs. i race DH on an '07 stinky and its great so far, but the whole made in tiawan thing totaly turns me off. and im curious as to if rocky mountain will be a better choice for next season. and price is not a matter to me.


----------



## DownhillR3 (May 10, 2007)

I personally have never ridden a Kona, so I can't say positive or negative things about their bikes. Compared to other DH bikes I have ridden, I liked the ROcky's the best & that is why I run them. The handling is superb, the Saint component package is great & they worked out all the minor kinks and the '07 RMX Team bike is the way to go. It's a dream to ride.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

i have ridden quite a few konas,from xc bikes to their DH bikes,and they all ride great.not to start this debate again,but so what if something is made in taiwan?i guess since you say money is not an issue then why not get something that is a little more boutiquish.but i dont think just because something is made in taiwan makes it a turn off.

ps:this winter im planning on building a new bike...right now i have my sights on a stinky,swtich,or transition...so im in the same boat


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

dd13 said:


> i have ridden quite a few konas,from xc bikes to their DH bikes,and they all ride great.not to start this debate again,but so what if something is made in taiwan?i guess since you say money is not an issue then why not get something that is a little more boutiquish.but i dont think just because something is made in taiwan makes it a turn off.
> 
> ps:this winter im planning on building a new bike...right now i have my sights on a stinky,swtich,or transition...so im in the same boat


your gonna have to ride both bikes and see what you like better. for downhilling man, appretnly rmx arent to great for it, but for freeriding there amazing. and with koan you havew a choice of downhill or freeride rigs. but now that transition has been thrown into the mix thats a real tough choice.....


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

I haven't owned a Kona or a Rocky Mountain... but I voted Rocky Mountain bacause Iam not a big fan of kona.


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

*next year....*

RM is comin out with this...










https://www.sicklines.com/gallery/data/506/rm_proto.JPG










https://i1.pinkbike.com/photo/1361/pbpic1361222.jpg


----------



## freeriderdeluxe (Jul 4, 2007)

wow!! what the heck is that!!! and when are they coming out with it?? ^


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

*breathe....breathe...*

Yes it looks too cool!

http://www.nsmb.com/gear/rockyproto2_06_07.php

http://www.sicklines.com/2007/06/05/2008-rocky-mountain-prototype-spy-shots/

Search for *Rocky Mountain 2008 dh bike prototype*


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

www.declinemagazine.com/Nucleus/COMMUNITY.php?itemid=886

dunno why the post above me is lines but those are links to the prototype*


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

*iff*

If you're gonna get that when it comes out; Im gonna be super jealous


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

on the old Rocks they would break the linkage.......they have the same design but beefier but I wasn't happy with that design.....edge to Kona


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

That RM looks fast, Stinkys are comfy bikes IMO, I like the shorter than normal top tube. You cant go wrong with a RM though, hand made, nicely specd bikes. If I were you I would ride both then make your choice.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I would love to try an RMX, but the new Stinkys look cool!


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

i went from coiler to the switch but i aint rode the switch as i sold the coiler,full bike to pay for the switch and upto now im impressed.:thumbsup:


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Well Rocky Mountain is based on well, rocky mountains.
Kona however is based on rocky mountains with boiling hot Magma inside.

I think I no which one is cooler.

PS. I actualy like RM better.


----------

